# Seachem Flourish colour & smell....



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi All -

I decided to try seachem's flourish this past weekend.... Upon opening the bottle at home I noticed that the product is quite a lot darker than all of the other previous products I have been using (it's almost black) and quite smelly (sulphury)...

Just wondering if this was normal? Is this product just uber concentrated or has it gone bad?

TIA,
jbot


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Flourish is dark and very smelly. It will darken a bit more after being open for a while, unless you use it very fast


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks matt!

One more thing: i know some people refridgerate excel... is it necessary to do the same with flourish?

thanks again.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

jbot said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I decided to try seachem's *flourish excel* this past weekend.... Upon opening the bottle at home I noticed that the product is quite a lot darker than all of the other previous products I have been using (it's almost black) and quite smelly (sulphury)...
> 
> ...


Did you get Flourish or Flourish Excel?
To me :flourish looks and smells like soy sauce
:flourish excel looks clear and smells like formaldehyde( don't get any in your mouth, it hurts your tongue and ruins you sense of taste for the day!)


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

Whoops! Yeah, I meant FLOURISH.... Not Excel (I wonder why I wrote that down...). 

Thanks for pointing it out to me neonfish!

I won't ask if you've tried flourish as well!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

....to me flourish tastes like it smells. After I smelled it, I had to taste it. I would have sworn someone was playing a joke on me, and put soy sauce in my bottle of flourish.
I got the Excel in my mouth by accident, licked my fingers after spilling some on them.


----------

